# problème avec photo icloud



## cam0302 (16 Juin 2020)

Bonjour, est ce que si je supprime les photos sur icloud elles seront également supprimé de mon téléphone ? merci


----------



## StoneGuad (16 Juin 2020)

tu veux dire supprimées de icloud.com ? le site web ?


----------

